# older oil lantern for sale



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Vintage Dietz lantern,wick style $25.00 dollars.P.M. if interested.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:bump:$20.00


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

$20.00


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:O--O--O:15.00 dollars final offer.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> :O--O--O:15.00 dollars final offer.


bump


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would hate to put the longest running ad in the history of the forum to rest, but if you include a 12 lb whole brisket along with the lamp I could take them off of your hands. :mrgreen:
ummmm brisket.....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> I would hate to put the longest running ad in the history of the forum to rest, but if you include a 12 lb whole brisket along with the lamp I could take them off of your hands. :mrgreen:
> ummmm brisket.....


ahhhh:mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*sold!!*


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The barter system is alive and well! :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------

